# Hates Water



## Allysonbledsoe1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Pepper absolutely hates having a bath.. is there any way for him to start liking water..or?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Probably not. It seems they either hate it, tolerate it, or in a few cases actually like it. When one of mine hate it, I usually hold him/her and pour the water over him. They seem more comfortable with that. Or, put a towel on the bottom of the sink and then pour the water over them. Keep in mind, do not run water directly from the tap over them as it can suddenly change temperature and scald the hedgehog. I use a bucket that I fill with warm water.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Well here's a funny... mine isn't thrilled with bath time either. She'll try to get out of her foot bath by climbing out of the sink or tub. But if we go a morning without the terrible terrible trauma of a foot bath, she's a tad huffy by nightfall :roll: Sometimes I wonder if she understands the connection between foot bath and poopy foot status. 

Do you suppose hedgies ever notice things like: hmmm... my feet were all covered with poopy, then I endured that water thing, now my feet are clean. 

That said, good luck with your little one. Run the water first. You only need an inch or so... even less for a foot bath. Make sure it's warm; not hot. Then put hedgie in... or hold hedgie, scoop water, and pour over hedgie's backside (no ears!). If you do have hedgie walking around in his bath water, you can put a washcloth down, so his feet don't slide out from under him.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

A reminder when checking the water temperature, use the inside of your wrist. It's a sensitive area of the body and better to tell temperature with than your fingers or hands, which are more 'desensitized."


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's a good thing to mention Silvercat. The elbow can also be used.


----------



## Allysonbledsoe1 (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah Thanks for the advice everyone!!! That really helps im going to try holding him next time


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats a good reminder Silvercat  I have to use my inner arm too because mine are desensatized from washing dishes lol


----------

